# Μία ή δύο λέξεις; Τέλος πάντων ή τελοσπάντων;



## kapa18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ψάχνοντας για την ορθή γραφή του "τέλους των πάντων" διαπίστωσα ότι στο ΛΚΝ και στο Μείζον του Φυτράκη υπάρχει στο λήμμα "τέλος" ως "τέλος πάντων". Στο γκουγκλ το "τέλος πάντων" αριθμεί 309.000 αποτελέσματα, αλλά και το "τελοσπάντων" εμφανίζει το διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο 65.300 (με παρουσία και σε εφημερίδες κ.λπ.). Να υποθέσω με βάση τα φαινόμενα ότι το σωστό είναι το "τέλος πάντων"; Δηλαδή τα 65.300 είναι λάθος; Εμένα δηλαδή που μ'αρέσει το "τελοσπάντων", πειράζει;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι και τα τέσσερα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικογραφίας επιμένουν κι αυτά στη γραφή με δύο λέξεις.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον (ακόμα κι αν διαφοροποιείται από τη γενικότερη πρακτική σε κάποια σημεία) είναι το σχετικό άρθρο του Θ. Μωυσιάδη στο Linguarium.
Γράφει εκεί μεταξύ άλλων:
Ομοίως, η γραφή _ολωσδιόλου_ ή _τελοσπάντων_ παραθεωρεί ότι τα συστατικά τεμάχια εκφέρονται σχεδόν πάντοτε χωριστά: όλως διόλου, τέλος πάντων.

Οπότε, όταν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρη, γράφεις «τέλος πάντων». Από την άλλη, στο διαδίκτυο συχνά πειραματιζόμαστε. Και από τα πολλά πειράματα θα προκύψουν τα μεθαυριανά ελληνικά, ακόμα και τα μεθαυριανά καθιερωμένα λάθη. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ξενίζει να διαβάζω «τελοσπάντων» (κι ας έχει κάτι μάγκικο, σαν να το λες μονορούφι) κι ας γράφω «τέλος πάντων» (αλλά και «ολωσδιόλου» — γιατί το λέω και σαν μία λέξη, με έναν τόνο).


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 23, 2008)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είμαι υπέρ του "τέλος πάντων", αφού πρέπει να τονίζεται ως δύο ξεχωριστές λέξεις. Ομοίως δέχομαι το "όλως διόλου", το οποίο ήδη έχει μία ένωση, αλλά όχι και το "ολωσδιόλου".

Γενικότερα, η ένστασή μου προς τις ενώσεις είναι ότι, συν τω χρόνω, κάνει τους χειριστές της γλώσσας να μην αντιλαμβάνονται την προέλευση και την κυριολεκτική έννοια των λέξεων και να τις χρησιμοποιούν εσφαλμένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2008)

απαρχής|αφ’ εαυτού
απεναντίας|αφ’ ης στιγμής
απέξω|αφ’ υψηλού
απευθείας|διά βίου
αφενός|διά ζώσης
αφετέρου|διά μέσου
αφότου|διά παντός
διαμιάς|διά ταύτα
διόλου|εις βάρος
ειδάλλως|εις μάτην
ειδεμή|εις μνήμην
ενόσω|εκ μέρους
εντάξει|εκ νέου
εντούτοις|εν αγνοία
εξαιτίας|εν ανάγκη
εξάλλου|εν αντιθέσει
εξάπαντος|εν γένει
εξαπίνης|εν γνώσει
εξαρχής|εν είδει
εξίσου|εν ενεργεία
εξού|εν κατακλείδι
επιμέρους|εν λευκώ
επιπλέον|εν λόγω
επιτέλους|εν μέρει
εφάπαξ|εν μέσω
εφεξής|εν ολίγοις
εφόσον|εν όλω
καθαυτό|εν ονόματι
καθεξής|εν όψει
καθόλα (είναι καθόλα εντάξει)
....
|εν πολλοίς
καθό|εν προκειμένω
καθότι|εν συνεχεία
καθόσον|εν συντομία
κατευθείαν|εν τέλει
καταγής|εν τω μεταξύ
καταμεσής|εξ αδιαιρέτου
καταπώς|εξ αίματος
κατεξοχήν|εξ ανάγκης
μολαταύτα|εξ αφορμής
μόλο (που)|εξ εναντίας
μεμιάς|εξ ολοκλήρου
μολονότι|εξ ορισμού
μονομιάς|εξ όψεως
παραλίγο|επ’ αυτοφώρω
παρόλο (που)|επ’ ευκαιρία
παρότι|επί κεφαλής
προπάντων|επί τούτω
προπαντός|επί τροχάδην
τωόντι|επ’ ωφελεία
τουτέστι(ν)|εφ’ όρου (ζωής)
υπόψη (αλλά: υπ’ όψιν)|έως ότου
φερειπείν|καθ’ όλον, καθ’ όλη, καθ’ όλο
ωσότου|κατ’ ανάγκην
ωστόσο|κατ’ αρχάς
προσώρας|κατ’ αρχήν
παναπεί |κατ’ ιδίαν
|όλως διόλου
|παρ’ όλο (τον καβγά),
|παρ’ όλη (την προσπάθεια)
|αλλά: παρόλο που
|παρ’ ολ’ αυτά
|συν τοις άλλοις
|συν τω χρόνω
|τέλος πάντων
|υπ’ όψιν (αλλά: υπόψη)
|ως εκ τούτου
|ως επί το πλείστον
Ο παραπάνω πίνακας συνδυάζει τις λέξεις που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο Βήμα το 1999 (όπως φιλοξενείται και στον τόπο του Λεξικολογικού Κέντρου) και τις λέξεις που βρίσκουμε στο Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό που πρόσφατα εξέδωσε το Κέντρο. Υπάρχει αξιοσημείωτη συνέπεια και η μοναδική μετακίνηση από το 1999 έχει γίνει στο *επιμέρους*, το οποίο σαν μία λέξη λημματογραφείται και στα τέσσερα λεξικά του Κέντρου (και στον Κριαρά, αλλά όχι στο Μείζον ή το ΛΚΝ!).

Προσωπικές μου σημειώσεις:

Είναι εξαιρετικά συνηθισμένο να βάζουν κάποιοι, χωρίς λόγο, απόστροφο μετά το *εξ* — και ενοχλητικό. Δεν του τρώμε τίποτα για να του κοτσάρουμε απόστροφο!
Είναι λάθος να παρασυρόμαστε από το _*παρόλο που*_ και να γράφουμε «παρόλο τον πόλεμο που δέχτηκε!». Χρειάζεται απόστροφο: «παρ’ όλο τον πόλεμο που δέχτηκε», όπως και «παρ’ όλη την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλε».
Η πιο μεγάλη φασαρία φαίνεται να γίνεται για το *επικεφαλής*. Το έλεγε και χτες ο καθηγητής σε ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη θαμμένη στις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες της ΝΕΤ (_Στα άκρα_ της Βίκης Φλέσσα): «δύο λέξεις, αφού έτσι θα αποφεύγεται η κλίση της, του επικεφαλή! τον επικεφαλή! οι επικεφαλείς!».
Δική μου άποψη: το _*επικεφαλής*_ δεν διαφέρει από το *επιμέρους *(επιρρήματα, _επί + γενική_, σε θέση επιθέτου). Οι χρήσεις στο διαδίκτυο είναι 200:1 (χωρίς να μετράμε τα λανθασμένα). Τι είναι πιο εύκολο: Να ξαναγυρίσουμε στις δύο λέξεις ή να διδάξουμε ότι δεν κλίνεται;
Και η προκλητική μου άποψη: Αν ο κόσμος θέλει να το κάνει κλινόμενο επίθετο, με γεια του με χαρά του.
Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές ανάμεσα στον παραπάνω πίνακα και τις απόψεις των άλλων λεξικών (ΛΚΝ, Κριαρά, Μείζον). Χωρίς να τα ψάξω ένα ένα, ο Κριαράς δέχεται το *διαμέσου* (στο διαδίκτυο τα πράγματα είναι μοιρασμένα, με μια ελαφρά προτίμηση υπέρ του μονολεκτικού), όλοι δέχονται το *ενόψει*, μόνο το ΛΚΝ δέχεται το *εντέλει* (το «εν τέλει» υπερτερεί σαφώς στο διαδίκτυο), το *επιτροχάδην* υφίσταται σαν μία λέξη μέχρι και στον Όμηρο και σε όλα τα άλλα λεξικά (αλλά στο διαδίκτυο δεν κερδίζει ακόμα το μονολεκτικό!), το *ολωσδιόλου* είναι μία λέξη στα άλλα λεξικά (και με έναν τόνο στην προφορά του ΛΚΝ), το *υπόψη* πονοκεφαλιάζει πολλούς (οργιάζουν τα «υπ’ όψη!» και τα «υπόψιν!»).
Για το *κατ’ αρχάς* θα διαφημίσω μόνο τη δική μου άποψη:
*κατ’ αρχήν* = in principle. Π.χ. _Το νομοσχέδιο ψηφίστηκε κατ’ αρχήν και κατ’ άρθρο._
*καταρχάς, καταρχήν* = first of all, to begin with.

Εν κατακλείδι: Εκεί όπου συμφωνούν και τα τέσσερα λεξικά, ας τηρούμε τους κανόνες τους. Εκεί όπου αρχίζουν οι διαφωνίες, ό,τι μας φωτίσει ο Θεός.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2008)

1. *Τέλος πάντων*
Εκτιμώ ότι η φράση αυτή εκφέρεται και ως δύο χωριστές λέξεις, αλλά και με τη μία - ανάλογα με πώς επιθυμεί να τη φορτίσει ο ομιλητής. Κρίνοντας (κυρίως) εξ ιδίων, θα τολμούσα να πω ότι εκφέρεται χωρισμένη στα δύο (και δεόντως τονισμένη) για να υπογραμμίσει/μεγεθύνει/επιτείνει το πόσο μεγάλη παραχώρηση κάνουμε που το κλείνουμε το θέμα ή πόσο βαθύτατη είναι η αγανάκτησή μας κλπ, ενώ τη λέμε βιαστικά μονορούφι όταν δεν θέλουμε να δώσουμε συνέχεια ή να το πολυσκαλίζουμε (κάτι σα μια κουταλιά μουρουνόλαδο). Ωστόσο, επειδή θεωρώ ότι ο τρόπος εκφοράς τού "τέλος πάντων" είναι υποκειμενική υπόθεση, που εξαρτάται κι από την εκάστοτε συγκυρία, δεν νομίζω ότι αποτελεί _το_ κριτήριο για το αν θα γραφτεί ως μία λέξη.
Όσον αφορά το μάγκικο της υπόθεσης, τώρα, φρονώ ότι για να προβληθεί _δεν_ αρκεί η γραφή τού "τέλος πάντων" ως μία λέξη. Για να επιτελέσει αυτή την αποστολή, άλλωστε, υπάρχει _ήδη_ η λέξη "*τεσπά*": http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&q=τεσπα (164.000 ευρήματα)

2. *Ολωσδιόλου*
Τώρα, αν σας πω πως μου φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσιολογική η μονολεκτική γραφή, τι θα λέγατε; Ποτέ μου δεν το τόνισα και στις δύο συνθετικές του λέξεις, και δεν με προκαλεί ακουστικά (καθώς καταφέρνει και χώνεται διακριτικά ανάμεσα σε πολλές σύνθετες λέξεις από ολο-). Και, συν τοις άλλοις, διαθέτει ένα χαρακτηριστικό το οποίο δεν πρόσεξα εάν έχει ήδη μνημονευτεί από όσους ασχολήθηκαν με τη θεωρητική και γλωσσολογική τεκμηρίωση του ζητήματος "μία ή δύο λέξεις": το "ολωσδιόλου" χρησιμοποιείται ως επιθετική φράση. Όπως επίσης συμβαίνει και με τα "επικεφαλής" και "επιμέρους": _Είναι ολωσδιόλου άχρηστος, Οι επικεφαλής αξιωματικοί, Οι επιμέρους συμφωνίες._
Έχω καταλήξει να πιστεύω ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα διατηρεί μεγάλη την ανάγκη να γεννά επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς _και από_ συνθετότερους σχηματισμούς και συνδυασμούς λέξεων, και -δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουμε την άνεση της αγγλικής για συνένωσης όλων τους με απανωτά υφέν ή της γερμανικής για σιδηροδρομοειδείς παραθέσεις- αργά ή γρήγορα οι φράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σε επιθετικό ρόλο παρουσιάζουν εντονότερη την τάση να ορθογραφηθούν ως μία λέξη (για λόγους ευχέρειας, μάλλον).

3. *Επικεφαλής*
Συμφωνώ με το Νίκο ότι, αν είναι να αποκτήσει κλίση, με γεια του με χαρά του. (Δεν θα είναι όμως από εμένα!) Το ίδιο είπε, άλλωστε, και ο Νικ.Σαραντ. στο ιστολόγιο του Δρος Moshe. Αν δεν κάνω δε λάθος, δεν θα είναι δα και η πρώτη φορά που θα συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο στη γλώσσα. (Ιδέα: μπορεί και το "ολωσδιόλου" να θεωρηθεί γενική επιθέτου σε -ος!)

4. *Διαμέσου*
Μεταφέρω τη θέση μου σχετικά με αυτό, την οποία έχω καταθέσει αλλού:
Ομολογώ πως δεν είμαι από αυτούς που "βιάζονται" να υιοθετήσουν μονολεκτικές γραφές. Επίσης ομολογώ ότι υπάρχει μια ψυχή κάπου στα βόρεια, που μου 'φερνε ο κακόμοιρος τις μεταφράσεις του με το _περιφραστικό_ "διά μέσου" (δύο λέξεις) - και τον έπαιρνε και τον σήκωνε! Του τ' άλλαζα όλα σε "μέσω". Κι έμενε ν' απορεί ο χριστιανός... Βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή καθίσαμε και το συζητήσαμε. Με ρώτησε τι στο καλό με ενοχλούσε στο "διά μέσου". Του απάντησα ότι (για μένα, τουλάχιστον) είναι μία κατασκευή _εξίσου λόγια_ με το "μέσω", και _πιο περιφραστική_. Πέραν ελαχιστοτάτων περιπτώσεων, δεν υπήρχαν διατυπώσεις όπου το "διά μέσου" να μην μπορούσε να υποκατασταθεί από ένα "μέσω". Και μου αρέσουν οι πυκνότερες, πιο ολιγόλογες διατυπώσεις - εξ ου και υπερίσχυε μονίμως το "μέσω". "Ναι, αλλά ο κόσμος το λέει" ήταν η υπεράσπιση του φίλου μου υπέρ της χρήσης του "διά μέσου". Βάλαμε λοιπόν κάτω τα λεξικά, και βρήκαμε ότι το ΛΝΕΓ το λημματογραφούσε ως _μία_ λέξη. Αυτό ήταν! Διαμόρφωσα επί τόπου την ακόλουθη "άποψη" (η οποία, σημειωτεόν, μπορεί φυσικά να εδράζεται στην ή να εκπορεύεται από την ημιμάθεια και την ασχετοσύνη μου):
- Όταν έχουμε γραπτό λόγο σφιχτό ή/και απαίτηση λιτής ακριβολογίας, αφήνουμε το "διά μέσου" κατά μέρος, και χρησιμοποιούμε το "μέσω" στις περισσότερες τυπικές περιπτώσεις.
- Όταν δεν έχουμε λόγιο περιβάλλον ή επιδιώκουμε την ποικιλία ή μεταφέρουμε στο γραπτό λόγο προφορικά λεγόμενα, καταφεύγουμε στο "διαμέσου" γραμμένο έτσι μονολεκτικά, για να (ψευτο)χαλαρώσουμε κάπως τη δομή και το ύφος.
- Όταν επιθυμούμε να αποφύγουμε την υπερβολική ή άσκοπη ή άκομψη ή απανωτή χρήση της γενικής πτώσης, επιλέγουμε ένα υποκατάστατο όπως το "μέσα από".
Και έκλεινα σημειώνοντας αυτό που ανέφερε και εδώ ο Νίκος: Ότι, δηλαδή, το google δίνει 118.000 εμφανίσεις του "διά/δια μέσου" (δύο λέξεις), έναντι 149.000 εμφανίσεων (25% παραπάνω!) για το μονολεκτικό "διαμέσου". Και, επειδή είχε τεθεί το ζήτημα της πιθανής σύγχυσης που θα προκαλούσε ένα μονολεκτικό "διαμέσου" με τη γενική των ουσιαστικών "η διάμεσος / το διάμεσο", παρατηρούσα ότι ελάχιστες από τις εμφανίσεις του "διαμέσου" έχουν να κάνουν με γεωμετρία ή μέντιουμ...

5. *Κατ' αρχήν / Κατ' αρχάς*
Επιμένω στη διλεκτική γραφή και τη σημασιολογική διαφοροποίηση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 25, 2008)

Πρώτον, θέλω να δηλώσω την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή μου στο συνάδελφο που έγραφε (και ελπίζω να γράφει ακόμη) "διά μέσου". Δεύτερον, έχω μια απορία: αφού το "διά" πλέον προφέρεται συνήθως ως μία συλλαβή (σαν το "πια" ας πούμε), μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε και χωρίς τόνο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2008)

Για το "διά" τα 'χω ήδη πει τα δικά μου - δισύλλαβο και μόνον. Το περιλαμβάνω στο style guide των εκδόσεών μου, και αφαιρώ το λανθασμένο "δια*" από τον ορθογράφο του Word σε κάθε νέα εγκατάσταση, προσθέτοντας το σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2008)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον Zazula για την κατάθεση των σχολίων του, επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω μερικά πράγματα:


Ήταν παράλειψή μου που δεν προέτρεψα να διαβαστούν και τα σχόλια στο σημείωμα του Dr Moshe.
To _*ολωσδιόλου*_ έχει μόνο επιρρηματική χρήση, δηλαδή προσδιορίζει μόνο επίθετα (π.χ. _ολωσδιόλου περιττός_) ή άλλα επιρρήματα (π.χ. _ολωσδιόλου αναπάντεχα_) και όχι ουσιαστικά. Λημματογραφείται σαν μία λέξη στο ΛΝΕΓ μου του 1998 αλλά έχει πλέον «διορθωθεί» σε δύο λέξεις στα άλλα λεξικά.
Ομοίως (περίπου) και το _*διαμέσου*_: δύο λέξεις, _διά μέσου_, στο _Λεξικό για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_ και στο _Μικρό_, αλλά και οι δύο γραφές γίνονται αποδεκτές στο _Ορθογραφικό_. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον ένα τεστ με χαρτί και μικρόφωνο όπου θα ζητούσαμε από ένα καλό στατιστικό δείγμα συμπολιτών μας να διαλέξουν αν θα έγραφαν «Πήγε στο χωριό διά μέσου Τριπόλεως» ή «Πήγε στο χωριό διαμέσου Τριπόλεως» και ύστερα να το διαβάσουν, για να δούμε αν θα έλεγαν ðiamésu ή ðjamésu (ελπίζω όχι ðiá mésu). Και ναι, Zazula, κι εγώ «μέσω Τρίπολης» θα έλεγα/έγραφα.
Να μην παρεξηγηθώ, καθώς συχνά κάνω προκλητικές δηλώσεις: όχι μόνο δεν πρόκειται να γράψω π.χ. τους επικεφαλείς!, αλλά και πάντοτε θα κάνω σαν τον κύριο όταν θα το βλέπω στην οθόνη μου (ή αλλού). 





Ας μου επιτρέψει ο Dr Moshe να αντιγράψω τα λόγια του: «Είναι βέβαιο ότι αρκετές γλωσσικές αλλαγές είχαν την αφετηρία τους σε χρήσεις που θα χαρακτηρίζαμε λάθη. Εντούτοις, απαιτείται πολύς χρόνος για την εδραίωση τέτοιων μεταβολών, προκειμένου να χαθεί από τους ομιλητές η αίσθηση της εσφαλμένης χρήσης. Επιπλέον, υπάρχει πάντοτε ο κίνδυνος να ολισθήσουμε στην ευκολία ή στην αμεριμνησία ως προς τη γλωσσική έκφραση…»
Η εκ μέρους μου αποδοχή της δυναμικής του λάθους δεν είναι και συχωροχάρτι.
Ταυτόχρονα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να παραδεχόμαστε ότι χάσαμε. Πάνε αρκετά χρόνια που έχω δεχτεί ότι «κάηκε» η λεπτή διαφορά «κατ’ αρχήν – κατ’ αρχάς». Σε μια επιμέλεια, θα τον πάρει και θα τον σηκώσει τον «επικεφαλή!» αλλά ένα «καταρχήν» με τη σημασία του «πρώτα απ' όλα» σ’ ένα διάλογο μάλλον θα μείνει.
Λησμόνησα (επειδή το Κέντρο δεν ασχολείται μ’ αυτά) κάποια άλλα σύγχρονα (αν και όχι τόσο σύγχρονα) μονολεκτικά, αλλά τα θυμήθηκα, διαβάζοντας ξανά τα σχόλια που λέγαμε, όταν είδα τον συνονόματο να γράφει «Από κει και πέρα» και προχτές στον Γιάννη Η. Χάρη «την πρόσθεσε όμως στην τελευταία, κι από κει βρέθηκε τώρα στο ορθογραφικό» (λίγο πιο πάνω από ένα άγνωστο στα λεξικά «παραταύτα»).
Έχω ασπαστεί τα παμπάλαια (κι ας μπήκαν πρόσφατα στο ΛΚΝ) *αποδώ* και *αποκεί* (και, μολονότι λιγότερο απαραίτητα, τα *απέξω*, *αποπάνω*, *αποκάτω*). Στο Ορθογραφικό χώρεσε και μπήκε μόνο το _αποδώ_. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το *από ’δώ* και το *από ’κεί*. Αλλά το *από δω* και το *από κει* σαν να μου ζητούν να τα διαβάσω apóðo και apóki.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> To _*ολωσδιόλου*_ λημματογραφείται σαν μία λέξη στο ΛΝΕΓ μου του 1998 αλλά έχει πλέον «διορθωθεί» σε δύο λέξεις στα άλλα λεξικά.


Και στο ΛΚΝ (Τριανταφυλλίδη) λημματογραφείται ως μία λέξη (Ναι, Νίκο, έχεις -φυσικά- δίκιο για τη -μόνο επιρρηματική- χρήση του· mea culpa ):
*ολωσδιόλου* [olozδiólu] επίρρ.*:* σε καταφατική πρόταση επιτείνει τη μειωτική σημασία του όρου της πρότασης που ακολουθεί· εντελώς, τελείως: _Ολωσδιόλου ανίκανος / τεμπέλης / ηλίθιος. Είναι ολωσδιόλου εκτός κλίματος._ [λόγ. < μσν. φρ. _όλως διόλου_]

Για τις λέξεις που αποβάλλουν λόγω αφαίρεσης το αρχικό τους φωνήεν-συλλαβή και η (μοναδική) συλλαβή που απομένει τονίζεται, συμφωνώ ότι δεν μετατρέπονται σε άτονες μονολεκτικές λέξεις - αντιθέτως, τονίζονται κανονικά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στις περιπτώσεις αποκοπής και έκθλιψης, όταν το μονοσύλλαβο κομμάτι της λέξης που παραμένει, είναι και εκείνο που τονίζεται. Εννοείται δε, ότι και η απόστροφος τοποθετείται δεόντως.

Για τη σημασιολογική διαφοροποίηση των "κατ' αρχήν / κατ' αρχάς", μπορεί οι όμορφες λεπτές διαφορές όμορφα να καίγονται, αλλά απ' την άλλη πού να μαθαίνουν νέα κόλπα τώρα τα γεροντόσκυλα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2008)

> nickel: ...αλλά έχει πλέον «διορθωθεί» σε δύο λέξεις στα άλλα λεξικά.
> Zazula: Και στο ΛΚΝ (Τριανταφυλλίδη) λημματογραφείται ως μία λέξη



Για όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να μπέρδεψα κόσμο:
Συνήθως η σύγκριση γίνεται ανάμεσα στα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας από τη μια, δηλαδή τα διάφορα «λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη» και, για την ακρίβεια, αυτά τα τέσσερα, τα οποία υποστηρίζουν με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο την ετυμολογική γραφή των λέξεων, και τα _Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής_ (ΛΚΝ), _Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό_ (του Κριαρά) και _Μείζον_ (Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη), τα οποία υποστηρίζουν τη «σχολική» ορθογραφία, αν και με αρκετές διαφορές μεταξύ τους.

Και τα τέσσερα λεξικά του Κέντρου είναι νεότερα από τα άλλα τρία λεξικά. Ωστόσο, στην εξέλιξή τους παρατηρούμε διαφοροποιήσεις ανάμεσα και σ' αυτά — βελτιώσεις θα τις έλεγαν κάποιοι, αλλά όχι πάντα. Το παραπάνω σχόλιό μου («αλλά έχει πλέον “διορθωθεί” σε δύο λέξεις στα άλλα λεξικά») αφορούσε την εξέλιξη του _ολωσδιόλου_ στα λεξικά του Κέντρου, αφού έχω ήδη διαπιστώσει ότι γράφεται σαν μία λέξη στα άλλα τρία λεξικά.

Μπέρδεμα. Θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε κάποια κωδικοποίηση, για να μην πολυλογούμε — διάφανη όμως, για να μας καταλαβαίνουν και οι αυριανοί αναγνώστες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2008)

Ο αγράμματος του φόρουμ έχει μια απορία: γιατί λέμε «παρόλο που» αλλά «παρ' όλ' αυτά», «παρ' όλο τον»;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ο αγράμματος του φόρουμ έχει μια απορία: γιατί λέμε «παρόλο που» αλλά «παρ' όλ' αυτά», «παρ' όλο τον»;


Θα αποσπάσω δύο παραγράφους από το άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

...Γλωσσολογικά ο απαραίτητος όρος, το κύριο κριτήριο για να γραφούν δύο λέξεις ως μία είναι να αποτελούν μία τονική ενότητα, να συμπεριφέρονται σαν να ήταν μία λέξη (αφενός, εξάλλου, εφόσον, αφότου, επιτέλους). Ένα δεύτερο κριτήριο είναι να δηλώνουν από κοινού μια σημασία, πέρα από τη σημασία των συστατικών μερών τής φράσης (μολονότι, προπάντων, τουτέστι, ωστόσο). Τρίτο κριτήριο είναι κατά πόσον και τα δύο συστατικά τής φράσης απαντούν αυτοτελώς στον λόγο (επ' ευκαιρία, εξ ολοκλήρου, εν αγνοία). Τα κριτήρια αυτά συνδυαστικώς εφαρμοζόμενα με συνεξέταση τής «ορθογραφικής συνήθειας», πώς δηλ. έχει καθιερωθεί να γράφονται αρκετές από αυτές τις φράσεις, οδηγούν στην ορθογράφηση που προτείνεται ακολούθως για τις πιο συχνές από αυτές τις φράσεις:

α) Φράσεις που γράφονται ή μπορούν να γραφούν ως μία λέξη: απαρχής, απεναντίας, απέξω, απευθείας, αφενός, αφετέρου, αφότου, διαμιάς, διόλου, ειδάλλως, ειδεμή, ενόσω, εντάξει, εντούτοις, εξαιτίας, εξάλλου, εξάπαντος, εξαπίνης, εξαρχής, εξίσου, εξού, επιπλέον, επιτέλους, εφάπαξ, εφεξής, εφόσον, καθαυτό, καθεξής, καθόλα (είναι καθόλα εντάξει), καθότι, καθόσον, κατευθείαν, καταγής, καταπώς, κατεξοχήν, μολαταύτα, *μόλο (που)*, μεμιάς, μολονότι, μονομιάς, *παρόλο (που)*, παρότι, προπάντων, προπαντός, τωόντι, τουτέστι(ν), υπόψη (αλλά: υπ' όψιν), φερειπείν, ωσότου, ωστόσο...​
Στις περιπτώσεις των «παρ' όλ' αυτά» και «παρ' όλο τον» δεν πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις της πρώτης παραπάνω παραγράφου. Τα _παρόλαυτα_ και _παρολαυτά_, εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ — δεν θα ήξερα πού να ρίξω τον τόνο, δεν είναι μία τονική ενότητα. Άλλωστε, η σημασία δεν απέχει από τη σημασία των συστατικών μερών τής φράσης. Στην περίπτωση πάλι του «παρ' όλο τον», δεν είναι καμιά παγιωμένη φράση, αλλά μια καθημερινή κλινόμενη διατύπωση: _παρ' όλες τις αλλαγές, παρ' όλους τους ενδοιασμούς, παρ' όλη τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί_.

Με την ευκαιρία, να προτείνω να μην παρασύρεσαι από τον τρόπο που γράφει ο χρήστης sarant, γιατί αυτός τα κολλάει όλα. Ελπίζουμε ότι θα επιστρέψει σε τρόπο γραφής που δεν δημιουργεί ρίγη στους επιμελητές μόλις αγοράσει καινούργιο πληκτρολόγιο στο οποίο δεν θα κολλάει η απόστροφος. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για το "διά" τα 'χω ήδη πει τα δικά μου - δισύλλαβο και μόνον. Το περιλαμβάνω στο style guide των εκδόσεών μου, και αφαιρώ το λανθασμένο "δια*" από τον ορθογράφο του Word σε κάθε νέα εγκατάσταση, προσθέτοντας το σωστό.


Ένα ακόμη _*δια*(όλι)_ έχει μπει στη ζωή μας με αφορμή το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Διά Βίου Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων. Η κυβέρνηση δεν βάζει τόνο στο _διά_ (ο ιστότοπος του ξαναβαφτισμένου υπουργείου δεν έχει ακόμη ανανεωθεί, αλλά μπορείτε να το δείτε π.χ. εδώ: http://www.ypepth.gr/el_ec_page1097.htm), και αυτό είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

*Παρ' οτίτιδα*

Βλέπω τις τελευταίες ημέρες όλο και πιο συχνά το σπασμένο *παρ’ ότι* με την απόστροφο, ενώ θα περίμενα να το βλέπω πιο συχνά ενωμένο σε μία λέξη, *παρότι*. Τι λένε τα λεξικά;

ΝΕΛ (Κριαρά):
*παρότι*, εναντ. συνδ., αν και, μολονότι, παρά το ότι, μόλο που: _πρέπει να μείνει στο κρεβάτι, ~ αυτό δεν του είναι ευχάριστο_. [συνεκφ. _παρά + ότι_]

Μείζον: Το αγνοεί.

ΛΚΝ: (λήμμα *παρά*) στις εκφορές *παρά το ότι / παρ’ ότι / παρά το γεγονός ότι*, στη θέση αντιθετικού υποτακτικού συνδέσμου· παρόλο που, αν και: […] _Παρ’ ότι προσπάθησε αρκετά, δεν κατάφερε να περάσει τις εξετάσεις._

ΛΝΕΓ: *παρότι* σύνδ. (γράφεται συχνά και *παρ’ ότι*) (λόγ.) εισάγει εναντιωματικές προτάσεις· παρόλο που, αν και: _απέτυχε, ~ είχε κάνει συστηματική προσπάθεια_ ΣΥΝ. μολονότι.


Στο άρθρο του στο Βήμα για το θέμα «μία ή δύο λέξεις» ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης είχε περιλάβει το *παρότι* στις φράσεις που γράφονται ή μπορούν να γραφούν ως μία λέξη. Δεν το ξέχασα και το έβαλα κι εγώ στον πίνακα πιο πάνω.

Γιατί με ενοχλεί με απόστροφο, παρότι έτσι το έχει το ΛΚΝ και το προβλέπει και το ΛΝΕΓ; Επειδή «παρά ότι» δεν υπάρχει. «Παρά το ότι» υπάρχει, «παρά ότι» όχι. Και δίπλα στο _παρόλο που_ ή το _μολονότι_, φαίνεται λίγο αστείο αυτό το απολίθωμα, με ενοχλεί όσο το «καθ’ όλου» της Καλλίστης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιατί με ενοχλεί με απόστροφο, παρότι έτσι το έχει το ΛΚΝ και το προβλέπει και το ΛΝΕΓ; Επειδή «παρά ότι» δεν υπάρχει. «Παρά το ότι» υπάρχει, «παρά ότι» όχι.



Έχεις δίκιο φυσικά, αλλά το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχει (το άλλο) «παρά (το) ότι» --και σίγουρα έχει παίξει το ρόλο του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2010)

Δεν μένει παρά να δούμε και το *μ' όλον ότι*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Απίθανο ανακάτεμα, ντοκτέρ!

«Η φρασεολογία αυτή», είπε, «δεν σημαίνει τίποτα άλλο _παρά ότι_ αρχίζει μια ανάκριση για να διαπιστωθεί αν υπάρχει αδίκημα ...»
Αυτό τι άλλο δείχνει _παρά ότι_ βολευόμαστε στο τέλμα ...
Αυτά είναι σωστά.

...η μπάλα έφτασε στον Τρούπκο, ο οποίος _παρά ότι_ προς στιγμή βρέθηκε στον αγωνιστικό χώρο κατάφερε να πασάρει στον ελεύθερο Αραμπατζή...
Αυτό δεν υπάρχει πια. Ή «παρότι» ή «παρά το ότι».

16η μέρα χωρίς καράβι στη Λήμνο, _παρά ότι_ γράφουν τα Δελτία Τύπου...
Εννοεί «παρά ό,τι», «παρ' όλα όσα γράφουν». Βέβαια το μπέρδεμα *ότι* με *ό,τι* είναι ακόμα πιο σοβαρή υπόθεση για γκρινιάρηδες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 7, 2010)

Και "παρά του ότι"


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Με κάνετε να νιώθω ότι ζω σε γλωσσική γυάλα. Μα πού στο καλό το ψώνισαν πάλι αυτό και έχει 2.500 ευρήματα στο Αλταβίστα; Είναι σαν το μουστουκούλουρου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με κάνετε να νιώθω ότι ζω σε γλωσσική γυάλα. Μα πού στο καλό το ψώνισαν πάλι αυτό και έχει 2.500 ευρήματα στο Αλταβίστα; Είναι σαν το μουστουκούλουρου;


Το ψώνισαν εκεί που πουλάνε και το *συν του ότι, με 2160 ευρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

Το συν του ότι έχει μια λογική, μπορεί να ξεκίνησε από το συν τω ότι και να έγινε η δοτική γενική. Το παρά του ότι μόνο με τη διευρυνόμενη γενικομανία μπορεί να εξηγηθεί, νομίζω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είναι σαν το μουστουκούλουρου;


Δύο λέξεις, σαν το μουστουκούλουρού μου. 

Άσχετο: το "τουρλουμπούκι" δεν το έχει το ΛΚΝ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

Πρόσθεσα στη λίστα του #4, έστω και εκτός αλφαβητικής σειράς, το επίρρημα *προσώρας*.

Είδα σήμερα την προσεκτική γραφίδα του Νίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη να διαπράττει το σχιζολεκτικό «προς ώρας» («Το πλήθος βρίσκει προς ώρας ειρηνική διέξοδο για το σωρευμένο φόβο και θυμό στις τελετουργίες των πλατειών»). Είναι αστείο το επίρρημα σε δύο λέξεις (μα μπορεί να σημαίνει τίποτα γραμμένο έτσι;). Ακόμα πιο αστείο αν σκεφτούμε ότι προέρχεται από το «προς ώραν». Υπάρχει, σαν μία λέξη, σε όλα τα λεξικά.


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2011)

«έως ότου»

Σε όποιον μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει σήμερα η λέξη «ότου» θα υποκλιθώ.
Και αμέσως μετά θα ρωτήσω: αφού γράφεται ως μία λέξη το *αφότου*, πώς μπορεί να γράφεται με δύο το *εωσότου*;


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αυτή είναι μια σύμβαση της σχολικής γραμματικής που κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω. Όχι μόνο το _αφότου_ αλλά και το _ωσότου_ γράφεται σαν μία λέξη. Όχι όμως το _έως ότου_. Έτσι, το *ότου* διατηρεί την αυτοτέλειά του με το _έως_ και με το _μέχρις_.

Σχολική (νέα):
Χρονικές προτάσεις ονομάζονται οι δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με τους χρονικούς συνδέσμους (_όταν, σαν, ενώ, καθώς, αφού, αφότου, πριν (πριν να), μόλις, προτού, όποτε, ώσπου, ωσότου_) και με λέξεις ή εκφράσεις αντίστοιχες με χρονικούς συνδέσμους (_όσο, ό,τι, εκεί που, έως ότου, κάθε που_ κτλ.) και δηλώνουν πότε γίνεται αυτό που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση.

ΛΚΝ:
ότου [ótu] : στις συνδεσμικές εκφράσεις _έως ότου, μέχρις ότου_.

Να σκέφτηκαν να μην το αφήσουν μόνο με το _μέχρις_;
:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Μπα, μάλλον αποτέλεσμα του κανόνα της τρισυλλαβίας πρέπει να 'ναι: Στο _έως ότου_ και στο _μέχρις ότου_ είναι ξεκάθαρη η εκφορά δύο τόνων (με πρωτεύοντα τον πρώτο, δηλ. στη σύμπλοκη προπροπαραλήγουσα).

ΥΓ Είδες που σε εκδικείται τώρα ο τονισμός, ε; :) Αναφέρομαι, φυσικά, στην *υπόθεση του μη*...


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Είδες που σε εκδικείται τώρα ο τονισμός, ε; :) Αναφέρομαι, φυσικά, στην *υπόθεση του μη*...


Η μνήμη σου, και η μνήμη κάποιων άλλων, μου έχουν κάνει τα νεύρα ρετάλια. Η περιγραφή της γλώσσας είναι ένα οικοδόμημα Τζένγκα. Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν έχει μόνο ισορροπίες ομοιόμορφων κομματιών· τα κομμάτια έχουν όνομα και διαφορετικό σχήμα. Και εκεί που στήνεις κομματάκι κομματάκι τον πύργο σου, σου 'ρχεται ο άλλος και θυμάται ένα κομματάκι-κουτσουλιά που είχες βάλει πριν από σαράντα τέρμινα κάτω από ένα άλλο κομματάκι-κουτσουλιά, και σου το τραβάει κι έξω να σου το δείξει, και βλέπεις τον πύργο να ταλαντεύεται επικίνδυνα έτοιμος να πέσει... Και πού να ξαναστήνεις καινούργιο!


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Στο _έως ότου_ και στο _μέχρις ότου_ είναι ξεκάθαρη η εκφορά δύο τόνων (με πρωτεύοντα τον πρώτο)


 
Το δέχομαι, Ζάζουλα. Επομένως όποιος αντιλαμβάνεται ένα και μόνο τόνο στο «εωσότου» (όπως εγώ), έχει δίκιο να υποστηρίζει τη γραφή ως μία λέξη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Earion said:


> Το δέχομαι, Ζάζουλα. Επομένως όποιος αντιλαμβάνεται ένα και μόνο τόνο στο «εωσότου» (όπως εγώ), έχει δίκιο να υποστηρίζει τη γραφή ως μία λέξη.


Γι' αυτό κι εγώ έχω αρχίσει να γράφω σε μία λέξη τα συνώνυμα του _δηλαδή_: _μαλλαλόγια_ & _παναπεί_. :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2011)

Στα δύο σου παραδείγματα μένω λίγο διστακτικός, γιατί τα συστατικά τους μέρη είναι ακόμα διαφανή, δηλαδή τα «άλλα λόγια» και το «πά(ει) να πει», ενώ στη δική μου περίπτωση το «ότου» δεν στέκει μόνο του .


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Α χα! Μόλις έβγαλες ένα τζενγκάκι (δηλ. το ότι θα πρέπει επίσης να μην αναγνωρίζονται τα συστατικά μέρη)· και να πω ότι δεν είδες τι δήλωσε πιο πάνω ο nickel...


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Τζενγκάκι το τζενγκάκι, το χτίζω το πυργάκι. Το *παναπεί* γράφεται σαν μία λέξη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, δεν είναι δικό μου τερτίπι, και, επειδή το είχα ξεχάσει, πήγα τώρα και το πρόσθεσα στη λίστα. Το _μ' άλλα λόγια_, για τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν, μένει έτσι, σαν το _παρ' όλα αυτά_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2011)

Έχετε δίκιο, παναπεί σωστά τα λέτε, μ' άλλα λόγια προσχωρώ στην άποψή σας.
(Ο αυτόματος διορθωτής διαμαρτύρεται στο παναπεί).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το* μ' άλλα λόγια*, για τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν *[ΣτΖ: Δηλ. τα συστατικά του μέρη είναι ακόμα διαφανή]*, μένει έτσι, σαν το _*παρ' όλα αυτά*_.


Θέλω λοιπόν την τοποθέτησή σας για το *λογουχάρη*. Μια χαρά διαφάνεια συστατικών μερών διακρίνω, πάντως. :)

Όσο για το *παρ' όλα*, παραμένει σπασμένο επειδή υπάρχει και το ουσιαστικό _(η) παρόλα_ — ενώ το *παρόλο* έχει γίνει σετάκι εδώ και καιρό. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Χωρίς να πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα πράγματα λύνονται με απόλυτη μονολιθικότητα: (α) Δεν υπάρχει «όλο που» εκεί που λέμε «παρόλο που», υπάρχει όμως «όλο το θόρυβο» εκεί που θα πάμε να πούμε «παρ’ όλο το θόρυβο». Το επιχείρημα με την «παρόλα» ισχύει περισσότερο όταν κοιτάμε τι να κάνουμε με το _εξάλλου_. (β) Το «λόγου χάρη / χάριν», απ' όσο ξέρω, παραμένει δύο λέξεις, σαν το «παραδείγματος χάριν», και τα ευρήματα με δύο λέξεις είναι πολλαπλάσια σε σχέση με το μονολεκτικό. Αν όμως αρχίσουμε όλοι να του βάζουμε έναν μόνο τόνο, θα αρχίσουμε να προτιμούμε το _λογουχάρη_. Ό,τι συμβαίνει με εκείνο το _τέλος πάντων_ του τίτλου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

Το επίρρημα _*αναχείρας*_ ο Γεωργακάς το έχει αποδελτιώσει και μονολεκτικό και με τη δίλεκτη φράση από την οποία προέρχεται (_*ανά χείρας*_). Όταν το έχω να προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό (π.χ. _το αναχείρας βιβλίο_) αρχίζω πια να το γράφω συστηματικά με μία λέξη, κι είναι μια τάση που έχω την αίσθηση πως ισχυροποιείται ευρύτερα (37.400 verbatim γκουγκλεύσεις, αλλά δεν διαθέτω προγενέστερα στοιχεία) — ή είναι ιδέα μου;


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

Το θεωρώ μια φυσιολογική εξέλιξη, στο δρόμο που χάραξε το _επικεφαλής_. Αρκεί να μη δούμε... _η αvαχείρα, της αναχείρας_ και άλλα πάθη σαν εκείνα τού επικεφαλή _επικεφαλής_! (Αν και έχω αρχίσει να τα συνηθίζω...)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω ότι το *παρότι* θα είναι καλό να το γράφουμε με μία λέξη και όχι *παρ' ότι*. Είναι παράλειψη της γραμματικής και του ΛΚΝ να έχει _μολονότι, καθότι, παρόλο_ και να μην έχει _παρότι_ (έχει περάσει στο ΛΝΕΓ και, βέβαια, σε εκατοντάδες κείμενα και βιβλία). Το αναλυμένο «παρ’ ότι» είναι «παρά το ότι».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το θεωρώ μια φυσιολογική εξέλιξη, στο δρόμο που χάραξε το _επικεφαλής_. Αρκεί να μη δούμε... _η αvαχείρα, της αναχείρας_ και άλλα πάθη σαν εκείνα τού επικεφαλή _επικεφαλής_! (Αν και έχω αρχίσει να τα συνηθίζω...)


Να θυμίσουμε στους πιο καινούργιους ότι ο _επικεφαλής _έχει συζητηθεί και ξέχωρα: ο επικεφαλής - στον επικεφαλή(ς).

Πάντως «σύνθετα εκ συναρπαγής» δεν τα λένε αυτούνα οι γλωσσολόγοι; Παναπεί ο μηχανισμός που 'δωσε τα _κατάλληλος_, _παράλληλος _αλλά και το ίδιο το _αλλήλων_; Και που τώρα τα 'χουμε μια χαρά λέξεις με την κλίση, με την παραγωγή προθημάτων / συνθέτων και με τα ούλα τους; :)

ΥΓ Ένα τέτοιο που 'θελα να είχε ενταχθεί κλιτικά κι όμως το γινατσίδικο παραμένει άκλιτο εδώ και κάτι χιλιετίες είναι η _διαπασών_...


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Ένα τέτοιο που 'θελα να είχε ενταχθεί κλιτικά κι όμως το γινατσίδικο παραμένει άκλιτο εδώ και κάτι χιλιετίες είναι η _διαπασών_...


Χωρίς να είσαι ο πρώτος:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=vjU...QAg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=διαπασώνα&f=false


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 29, 2012)

Παρατηρώ μια τάση συγχώνευσης λέξεων από τότε που καθιερώθηκε η δημοτική και στην πρώτη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη δόθηκαν οι πρώτες ενοποιημένες λέξεις. Έκτοτε πολλοί φιλόλογοι, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αυθαίρετα, κάθε τόσο ενώνουν μια πρόθεση με μια αντωνυμία, ή άλλα μέρη τού λόγου μεταξύ τους, ιδίως όταν ένα τουλάχιστο από αυτά έχει μια αρχαιοπρεπή χροιά. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε αποπροσανατολιστεί και όταν αμφιβάλλουμε για το αν πρέπει να γράψουμε μια ή δυο λέξεις, συνήθως να κάνουμε το πρώτο, μια και θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό αυτό να έχει ήδη προταθεί και να γίνει αποδεκτό. Ωστόσο αυτή η τάση έρχεται σε αντίφαση με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, που τη θέλει μάλλον αναλυτική. Βλέπουμε σε άλλες γλώσσες (και στην αρχαία ελληνική) λέξεις που συχνά ξεπερνούν τα δεκαπέντε γράμματα και σε μερικές γλώσσες η συγκόλληση λέξεων καταλήγει σε σιδηρόδρομους των τριάντα και περισσότερων! Δε νομίζω ότι είμαστε έξω από το πνεύμα της σύγχρονης γλώσσας όταν έχουμε στο σώμα της λόγιες εκφράσεις. Δεν θα παραξενευόμουν αν έβλεπα, (αλλά θα ένιωθα πολύ άβολα να γράφω) με μια λέξη το "πόσω μάλλον" ή το λογιότερο "κατα το δοκούν". Το να ενώνουμε όμως αλόγιστα τις προθέσεις με τις λέξεις που ακολουθούν επειδή κάποιοι συνδυασμοί συναντιούνται πιο συχνά (πχ ανά χείρας, παρά πόδα κ.ά.) και να επιρρηματοποιούμε τα ουσιαστικά νομίζω ότι οδηγεί σε φθορά της γλώσσας. Τουλάχιστο ας φροντίζουμε να μην κακοποιούμε τα ήδη υπάρχοντα προϊόντα και να αφήνουμε τα επιρρήματα που δημιουργήσαμε άκλιτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 29, 2012)

Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι η γλώσσα δεν είναι μαθηματικά. Μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται το επιχείρημα "υπάρχει *ετούτη* η λέξη που κάνει συνδυασμό με το παρά" ωστόσο πάντα υπάρχει και το "ναι, αλλά *εκείνη* η λέξη δεν δημιουργεί μονολεκτικό συνδυασμό". Προσπαθείς να στηρίξεις μια πρόταση σε αναλογία, αλλά ποτέ μια αναλογία δεν είναι αποκλειστική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Ωστόσο αυτή η τάση έρχεται σε αντίφαση με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, που τη θέλει μάλλον αναλυτική.



Αυτό θέλει μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν είναι άλλο πράγμα η συντακτική αναλυτικότητα και άλλο η ένωση λέξεων;



Thanasis_P said:


> Δεν θα παραξενευόμουν αν έβλεπα, (αλλά θα ένιωθα πολύ άβολα να γράφω) με μια λέξη το "πόσω μάλλον" ή το λογιότερο "κατα το δοκούν".


Το πρώτο είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο, έχει δύο τόνους. Αλλά το κρατάμε για να μαλώνουμε: _πόσω μάλλον_ ή _πόσο μάλλον_;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το πρώτο είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο, έχει δύο τόνους. Αλλά το κρατάμε για να μαλώνουμε: _πόσω μάλλον_ ή _πόσο μάλλον_;


Το πρώτο το ανέφερα γιατί είδα το "αναχείρας(!!)"
Για το "πόσω μάλλον", επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι λόγιος τύπος, ανεξάρτητα που ακουστικά δεν έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τη δημοτική όπως το αντίστοιχο "πολλώ μάλλον" (το οποίο παραποιήθηκε απο μερικούς σε "πολύ μάλλον"), προτιμώ να κρατώ την κλασική του ορθογραφία και να χρησιμοποιώ το "πολύ περισσότερο" ή ανάλογες εκφράσεις σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Σε τέτοιους ορθογραφικούς κόμβους λέω "εγώ το γράφω έτσι" ή "σύμφωνα με τον Χ λεξικογράφο" και ξεμπερδεύω. Τις περισσότερες όμως φορές προσαρμόζομαι στη γενικότερη τάση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanasis_P, δεκτή η ένσταση, αλλά φρονώ πως εκείνο το «το να ενώνουμε αλόγιστα τις προθέσεις με τις λέξεις που ακολουθούν [...] και [το] να επιρρηματοποιούμε τα ουσιαστικά νομίζω ότι οδηγεί σε φθορά της γλώσσας» θέλει μια κάποια τεκμηρίωση. Ειδάλλως, σε τι ακριβώς διαφέρει από έναν απλό κινδυνολογικό αφορισμό;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Η λέξη "φθορά" όντως χρησιμοποιήθηκε καταχρηστικά. Είναι περισσότερο μια αφύσικα επιταχυνόμενη εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, στην οποία συμμετέχουν και μη ειδικοί, με άλλοθι το όνομα της δημοτικής.


----------



## sarant (Mar 1, 2012)

Πάντως, το "πόσο μάλλον" γράφεται με αιτιατική ήδη από τα βυζαντινά χρόνια. Δεν είναι ακριβώς θέμα ορθογραφίας, όπως π.χ. το αγόρι/αγώρι, είναι αν δέχεσαι ότι είναι νόμιμη η αιτιατική. Αλλιώς, ας γράφουμε και "τόσω πολύ".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> ...μια αφύσικα επιταχυνόμενη εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, στην οποία συμμετέχουν και μη ειδικοί...


Εεεμμ, στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας οι μόνοι που συμμετέχουν είναι οι ομιλητές της. Και, στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους, όλοι αυτοί δεν είναι "σπουδαγμένοι ειδικοί" της γλώσσας (λ.χ. με διδακτορικά γλωσσολογίας). Κι αυτό ίσως να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πηγή ενόχλησης για τους "ειδικούς"...


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, το "πόσο μάλλον" γράφεται με αιτιατική ήδη από τα βυζαντινά χρόνια. Δεν είναι ακριβώς θέμα ορθογραφίας, όπως π.χ. το αγόρι/αγώρι, είναι αν δέχεσαι ότι είναι νόμιμη η αιτιατική. Αλλιώς, ας γράφουμε και "τόσω πολύ".


Την αιτιατική τη δέχομαι, καθώς δέχτηκα την κατάργηση της δοτικής. Κάποιες εκφράσεις ομόηχες με την αιτιατική ήδη τις έχουμε αποδεχτεί. Παρατηρώ ολοένα και πιο συχνά να γράφουν "Δόξα το Θεό" και δεν αποκλείεται να γίνει κι αυτό αποδεκτό στο μέλλον. Από την άλλη, μια και αναφέρθηκε, αν και μερικοί τύποι έχουν ετυμολογική βάση, προτιμώ να γράφω τις λέξεις όπως είναι περισσότερο αποδεκτές και πιο συνηθισμένες στο μάτι (αγόρι, ροδάκινο, οξείδιο κλπ)



Zazula said:


> Εεεμμ, στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας οι μόνοι που συμμετέχουν είναι οι ομιλητές της. Και, στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους, όλοι αυτοί δεν είναι "σπουδαγμένοι ειδικοί" της γλώσσας (λ.χ. με διδακτορικά γλωσσολογίας). Κι αυτό ίσως να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πηγή ενόχλησης για τους "ειδικούς"...


Ασφαλώς και στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας τον κύριο ρόλο παίζει η μάζα. Ως μη ειδικούς εννοούσα τους αυτοχριζόμενους ειδικούς, ακριβώς όπως τους έβαλες σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Α. εγώ εννοούσα τους κατά τεκμήριο ειδικούς (γλωσσολόγους κττ). Διότι και ο όρος «αυτοχριζόμενος ειδικός» θέλει την επεξήγησή του — ειδάλλως θα πρέπει να κλειδώσουμε όλα τα νήματα όπου σχολιάζουμε τη γλώσσα και τα κατά καιρούς εμφανιζόμενα φαινόμενα που την επηρεάζουν.

Όπως, για παράδειγμα, βλέπουμε απ'τη μια μία περίπτωση όπου η αναλογία φέρνει την αλλαγή (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8865-ο-φυγάς-του-φυγά-ή-του-φυγάδα&p=134158#post134158) και την υποδεχόμαστε με το να την αποδεχόμαστε — κι απ' την άλλη πάμε να ανασχέσουμε διαδικασίες μεταβολής που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη. Ποιο το κριτήριο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Το κριτήριο είναι η αισθητική και το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο του καθενός που γράφει.

Γκρίνιαζα προχτές για τη μετατροπή από καθαρεύουσα σε κακοχωνεμένη δημοτική όταν το _επί τα βελτίω_ έγινε _επί το καλύτερο_ (αντί για _προς το καλύτερο_).
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ί-το-χειρότερο&p=133905&viewfull=1#post133905

Κακό είναι και το «Δόξα το Θεό».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9965-από-το-Δόξα-τω-Θεώ-στο-Βόηθα-Παναγιά

Με άλλα λόγια, ας προσέχουμε όσο γίνεται τη γραφή των απολιθωμάτων και ας μην τα κάνουμε μια άσχημη δημοτική. Τη δημοτική ασχημίζουμε.

Αλλά η γλώσσα επιτρέπει το «πόσο μάλλον», οπότε η δική μου αισθητική δέχεται εκεί και το απολίθωμα και την προσαρμογή.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 22, 2012)

αυτό το "άνκαι" του Τριανταφυλλίδη το πάω πολύ (από Τα Ευαγγέλια και ο Αττικισμός, 1913)


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2012)

«Αγκαλά», «αγκαλά και» λέγαν οι παλαιοί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Ναι, το 'χουν και τα λεξικά: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AC&dq=.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2014)

... Πάντως το ΛΚΝ το πάει στο αντίθετο άκρο, όπου παραδίδονται μονολεκτικά όλα τα επιρρηματικά που έχουν μπροστά τους το αλά (_αλαγερμανικά_, _αλαγαλλικά_, κτλ). Αντιθέτως, ο γκούγκλης αποκαλύπτει μπόλικα "αλά γερμανικά" και "αλά γαλλικά". Καταλαβαίνω την λογική που λέει ότι προφέρονται σαν μια λέξη και το _αλά_ δεν τονίζεται. Δεν βλέπω όμως τον λόγο να φτιάξουμε 500 επιρρήματα με πρόθημα το _αλά_. Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που προφέρουμε σαν μια λέξη αλλά δεν τα ενώνουμε αδιακρίτως.



mod's note: συνέχεια από εκείνο το σχετικό νήμα


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2014)

Δέχεται το _αλά_ σαν ξεχωριστή λέξη όταν ακολουθείται από υπαρκτή λέξη (υποθέτω), με παράδειγμα: _αλά κλέφτικα_. Άρα και _αλά ιταλικά_ (παράδειγμα στον Γεωργακά). Το _αλαγερμανικά_ το δίνει με την ειδική του σημασία (όπως και το _αλαγαλλικά_), αλλά υποθέτω ότι δέχεται και τα _αλά γερμανικά, αλά γαλλικά_. Τα _αλακάρτ_, _αλατούρκα_, _αλαγκαρσόν_ είναι πιο εύκολο να τα δεχτούμε· για την ακρίβεια, τα προτιμώ (όπως προτιμώ το _σουπερμάρκετ_ από το σπαστό). Άρα η προσέγγιση αφορά μισή ντουζίνα επιρρήματα και κάτι (κοιτάζω το έντυπο και σκανάρω πιο εύκολα), και όχι 500. Θα το χειριστούμε...

ΥΓ. Ξέχασα να πω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ κάνει διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _αλά_ και _α λα_, αλλά είναι πολύ αργά για να τη σχολιάσω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2014)

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι το να χειρίζεσαι αυτό το σύνολο -μισή ντουζίνα λες εσύ, εγώ δεν τα μέτρησα- σαν ξεχωριστές περιπτώσεις δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί κανένα _αλά_ δεν τονίζεται. Προσωπικά το _σουπερμάρκετ_ δεν το δέχομαι καθόλου γιατί οι Μήτσοι που ξέρω εγώ τονίζουν και τις δυο λέξεις και πολύ συχνά λένε σκέτο _σούπερ_. Αν όμως απομαγνητοφωνούσα τα λόγια κάποιου που το πρόφερε σαν μια λέξη, σαν μια λέξη θα το 'γραφα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Έπιασε σήμερα και ο Σαραντάκος την κουβέντα για αυτές τις λέξεις και ίσως θα πρέπει να φρεσκάρουμε κι εμείς το νήμα κάποια στιγμή.

*αφενός ή εξ αδιαιρέτου;*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

Το είδα σε καναδυό σελίδες προσφάτως: *μετ' ονομασία*. Κλασική περίπτωση όπου το σχιζολεκτικώς γραφόμενο σημαίνει κάτι άλλο απ' αυτό που θέλουμε (βλ. παραπάνω ιστολόγημα Σαραντάκου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2014)

Τι σημαίνει μετ' ονομασία;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι σημαίνει μετ' ονομασία;


Σκέψου το σε γενική πτώση. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2014)

Α, εννοείς _με την ονομασία_ τάδε. Καλά κάνω εγώ και τις σκοτώνω αυτές τις γενικές πριν μεγαλώσουν... ;)


----------

